# Diesel truck,worth the extra cost?



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I currently have a Dodge diesel 4x4,will be trading it for getting a lot of work done on our place in NC so have been looking online to see what I could get to replace it.

Anyway,diesel trucks are priced so much higher than gasoline models of the same type it makes me wonder if it is really worth it?

I am looking to spend $4000 or less and at that price,the diesels are mainly early 1990's and down,with a few well worn newer models.

Also with the price of diesel looking like it will never go back down,it is starting to look less and less like a good deal.

Thoughts?
Oh and if anyone has anything else to aid me in my online search please do.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My kick on diesels is when they break, its never cheap. If you're towing a sizable trailer, you'll like the diesel. If you're towing it alot, you need the diesel. If you're running errands you want a gasoline. $4k buys a lotta gas.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

OH yeah if you want used I can highly recomend old Chev GMC 2500's from the late 80's to 90's. Tough cheap to own comfy and easy to work on. I did my 2500 front brakes from the bearings out for $300. My buddy did his (sorry had to shop that one) 4x4 Dodge diesel, ........... well you know what that cost right!?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

well, all i can say as someone that has worked on equipment is I'd personally rather have diesel engine. 1. the diesel engine normally will outlast a gas engine 10 to one, 2. the diesel engine will get far better mileage than a gas engine in a truck. 3 the diesel engine will have far more torque and power than a gas engine. 4. diesel engines need far less maintenance than gas engines, just scheduled filter changes, oil etc.no plugs or wires, they run and run. 5. tho diesel costs more now, that is because of the wars, the government has allocated all diesel for military use a national security product, being that everything in the military runs on diesel. 6. things are changing fast and the new diesel vehicles from the EU and AUS. and Japan that are the cutting edge diesel/ele are coming to America and will be replacing the gas/ele hybrids so diesel should be taking the front in the US fuel market by 2012 or therabouts. 7. I like diesel over gas, you can hear your engine, but the new ones are near as quiet as a gas engine, I have a diesel SUV for my wife, and she really likes it, even tho she got it under protest, I don't think shed give it up. she fills it up, and can drive for a month without visiting the station again. 8 when you go to sell it you'll get more for it, and it will still be worth something, as for an old gas truck, who knows if they will last or not??? and who wants them???, I just threw out a couple opinions here I'm sure everyone else will have their own, so best wishes, ray


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

To replace a injection pump on my truck would cost over $1600 for the pump alone,the APPS sensor went bad and would have cost over $400(dealer item only) except I found somewhere online to buy just the sensor instead of the whole assembly.

To have my lift pump replaced with the new in the tank pump cost $1600.

Now all that said,the truck was pretty solid,just all kinds of expensive once ANYTHING diesel related need replacing.

It IS true however that a diesel will get better mileage than a gas engine but with the tripling of fuel in price does it work out in the diesel's anymore?


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Each time I replace a vehicle I look at diesel. Be it a car, a truck, a tractor. Almost never does the diesel show enough gain for me to be willing to pay the purchase price difference. A tractor, yes. Not always, but many times yes. A car or a truck, It's never shown to be worthwhile. The payback time is many years, of at all.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I went to buy a "new" truck. I was dead set on deisel. I drove a few on the lot and then drove a F250 with a V10. I fell in love. Its not as bad on gas as people say. I can tow anything a diesel can tow and I can change the oil myself for 25 bucks with a good filter. I just replaced all the plugs and it was only 5 bucks a plug. I love the truck. I have 156K on it and my next one will be a V10 also. If you are a tunner tho the V10 dose not have much for options. Banks makes a package for it, but thats about it. The exhaust sounds weak, but I dont really need to turn heads at red lights. I would check it out if I where you.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I get 20ish mpg with my diesel but would pay a premium to buy another one when I get rid of this one.

For about half the money,I could buy a gas engined truck that while it won't last as long IS a less expensive right off the bat,and sadly the truck I have will fall apart much sooner than the engine will wear out,which doesn't really help much.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Ditto. My Ford 350 diesel gets about 21-22 mpg and I calculated that my break-even point was 36,000 miles. Now that I'm past that milage the diesel is saving me money.

On the other hand, maintainance costs are higher. An oil change needs 3.5 gallons of diesel grade oil. You also have to change fuel filters much more frequently than gasoline, and my last set cost 92$ out the door (that's doing it myself)!

The good news is that other than regular, scheduled maintainance, I've had no repair costs for my diesel truck at all! It's been very, very reliable!

To me however, the two best selling points for diesel today is the power for towing (or moutain roads) and its ability to digest biofuels (I've run the truck on biodiesel). If those points aren't important for you, maybe you should stay with gasoline.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well actually I am with a diesel right now.

But it will be going soon and a replacement will be needed in the future,I had always just gone with the idea of getting another diesel truck until I saw how much more a diesel engined truck is compared to the same gas engined truck.

At my price point($4000ish) most diesels available are 15-20 years old and in need of some TLC.
A gas engined truck would be much newer OR if that old,less money.

There is also the matter of the older diesels being not quite as reliable,mainly the GM's.The Fords were pretty good except a transmission will cost you almost $2000.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

My opinion, unless you are doing a lot of long distance heavy towing, go with the gas motor. When diesel was cheaper, it was worth it. Not anymore when you consider the added maintenance expenses and purchase price.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

FWIW my 350 powered 700R4 trannied (I think) 89 GMC 2500 only gets 15mpg plus or minus a bit. I still say fuel is the cheapest thing you put in a vehicle. My wife's Jimmy gets about 19 mpg but it costs us monthly in repairs or adjustments.


----------

